# [Guide] Sicheres Passwort!



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

Jeder (fast) kennt es. Man möchte sich in sein lieblings MMo einloggen, doch es geht nicht, ein Hacker hat dein Passwort herausgefunden! Sh**. Zur Analyse und zur Hilfe nehmen wir die Seite https://passwortcheck.datenschutz.ch/check.php?lang=de. Ab 80 Punkten wird hier ein PAsswort als gut angesehen.




> Bewertungskriterien  	Spezifikationen  	Abzüge  	Messwert
> Optimale Passwortlänge ist 10 Zeichen: je länger desto besser
> Fehlende Kleinbuchstaben 	a-z:Hackertools brauchen länger um Passwort zu knacken
> Fehlende Grossbuchstaben 	A-Z::Hackertools brauchen länger um Passwort zu knacken
> ...



Fangen wir also an. Herr Mustermann hat einen neues MMo und sein Passwort ist "auto (0 punkte von 100)". Wir müssen dieses Wort jetzt gar nicht erst versuchen zu testen, da es ein echtes Wort ist. Was ich damit meine? Hacker benutzen eine Datenbank von Wörtern, dort sehen Millionen davon drinn. Oder man geht anders vor. Das Hackerprogramm fäng an mit *a* und geht es bis *z* und dann die zahlen *0* bis *9* durch. Findet es den richtigen Buchstaben fängt es bei der zweiten Stelle an usw. also z. B. aa, aab, aac etc.

Wir müssen also darauf achten, dass unser Passwort schwer ist. Man kann es schwer machen indem man Zahlen hinzufügt. Aber auto1984 (30 punkte von 100) wäre auch nicht optimal, da es ein Wort und eine Jahreszahl ist. Teilen wir mal das Wort auto in einzelne Buchstaben auf.  a u t o in die Lücken setzen wir jetzt die zahlen. a*1*u*9*t*8*o*4* (fettmarkiert damit man beide worte sehen kann) (50 punkte von 100). Das wäre besser. 

Desweiteren sollte man beachten, keine eigenen Daten als Passwort zu nutzen. Fürth1986 wäre erkennbar, dass jemand vermutlich in diesem jahr in dieser Stadt geboren wurde. 

*Die Passwörter auch nie, niemals niemals nie auf dem PC speichern.*

Doch bei einer Million Anfragen pro Sekunde von dem Hacker-tool würde es auch nicht lange durchhalten. Also müssen wir weiter daran arbeiten. Großbuchstaben sind hilfreich, leider aber nicht wenn es z. B. alle sind. auto oder AUTO hätte praktisch den gleichen Effekt.  AuTo1984 (70 punkte von 100). Langsam kommen wir zur "magischen" 80 Punkte Barriere. Um das Passwort weiter stark zu machen ist es wichtig Sonderzeichen zu Benutzen. ?!§$ solche Zeichen mögen Hackertools nicht, lasst uns dann die *1* gegen *!* tauschen und die *4* gegen *$*.
A!u9T8o$ (90 punkte von 100). Siehe da, 90 Punkte. Weiter zu beachten ist aber auch folgendes, 8 Stellen ist zwar gut, Probiert aber ein längeres, 12stellig z. B. Zwar schaut unser Passwort sehr komplex aus, doch wir wissen ja, *auto+1984*, also eigentlich leicht zu merken.

Ich würde gern zu einem Passwortvergleich aufrufen. *KEINER* soll sein Passwort hier rein schreiben sondern nur die Anzahl der benötigten Versuche+Jahre. Ich bitte euch keinen Blödsinn zu machen, ihr könnt ja auch ein ähnlich aufgebautes Passwort benutzen. Anstelle von A!u9T8o$ z.b. h!A9u$S9. Ihr müsst ja nicht^^ mich würde aber interessieren ob noch jemand so, exorbitante zahlen bekommt wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bleibt aber ehrlich und macht nicht irgendwie ein W3$D?OE6r4%8&J4j7%9D=5!4!2)8Gds%$fe Passwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 122'850'730'692'537'140'892'395'535'191'042
> Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 3'895'571'115'313'836'279 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde)


----------



## Destilatus (14. Dezember 2009)

Finde WoW jetzt schon allein durch den Authenticator mehr als sicher, habs selber fürs iPhone und bin mehr als zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dennoch schöner Fred

/vote sticky


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

Alternativ nimmt man sich auch ein beliebiges Wort mit 10-20 Buchstaben und erstetzt möglichst viele Buchstaben durch Leetspeak. Beispiel:
"Handschellen" -> H4ndsch3ll3n

oder

"Skifahrer" Sk1f4hr3r

Oder man macht sich nen Satz und ergäntzt ihn durch Leetspeak:
"Das ist mein Passwortsatz, der mir viel Freude bereitet, weil er mich schützt" -> daraus nimmt man die Anfangsbuchstaben "DimPdmvFbwems" -> D1mPdmvFbw3ms


----------



## Martel (14. Dezember 2009)

Qualität des Passworts in Punkten Schwellwert >= 80 nicht erfüllt (75) 


Mein Root Server PW. Und da habe ich mich schon an alles Wichtige gehalten Oo


Qualität des Passworts in Punkten Schwellwert >= 80 nicht erfüllt (40) 

mein WoW PW: + authentifikator....   Aber ein anderes kann ich nicht nehmen... sonst kommt der Chinamann nicht rein ^^ schertz.



Edit:

Doch bei einer Million Anfragen pro Sekunde von dem Hacker-tool 

zumindest mein Webserver macht nach 5 Dicht für die IP. und nach 15 den Tag Dicht. ( nur noch Feste Ip kommt rein )


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

@Davatar

Gutes Beispiel^^ Aber leider passiert es oft, dass Leute dumme Passwörter Wählen. Und sich dann leider wundern, warum ihr Spiel/PC gehackt wurde.

naja bei mir warens eben

Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 122'850'730'692'537'140'892'395'535'191'042
Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 3'895'571'115'313'836'279 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> Finde WoW jetzt schon allein durch den Authenticator mehr als sicher, habs selber fürs iPhone und bin mehr als zufrieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was macht man, wenn ich eines Tages ein andres Iphone habe oder keins mehr? oder wenn jemand mehr Erfahrung mit dem Authenticator app hat soll er es mir bitte sagen.


und zum Thema ich wurde gehackt was bring mir das beste PW wenn ich Keylogger drauf habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


EDIT: 




Lillyan schrieb:


> Edit: Keylogger ist was anderes, aber darüber reden wir hier ja auch nicht wink.gif



Ich wette aber das 90% durch eine Keylogger ihren Account los wurden, und 10% so Doof waren und auf eine Fake Email reingefallen sind.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bilde mir immer Sätze für mein PW und nehme nur die Zahlen und Anfangsbuchstaben, z.B. "Mit 30 Jahren spiele ich seit 4 Jahren WoW" -> M30Jsis4JW ... Nein, das ist nicht mein Paßtwort, ihr müßt es also nicht versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisher wurde keines meiner Passwörter erraten (hoffe ich.. zumindest wurde nichts damit gemacht, was ich entdeckt hätte) und ich kann sie mir merken, was bei mir immer schwer ist.

Edit: Keylogger ist was anderes, aber darüber reden wir hier ja auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und was macht man, wenn ich eines Tages ein andres Iphone habe oder keins mehr? oder wenn jemand mehr Erfahrung mit dem Authenticator app hat soll er es mir bitte sagen.



Beim anderen iPhone kein ding -> einfach backup draufspielen und es geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war bei mir auch das Problem, aber alles ganz unstressig. 
Solltest du dein iPhone verloren haben oder geklaut einfach beim Support anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die biegen das hin. Wenn du noch mehr fragen hast einfachma melden ;D


----------



## Infernallord (14. Dezember 2009)

yeah neuer highscore-fred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simulation eines Hybrid-Passwortcrackers:
Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 2'664'433'640'640'960'232
Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 84'489 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde)

wowpw scheint scho ma sicher zu sein ^^


----------



## sympathisant (14. Dezember 2009)

das mag bei heutiger hardware vielleicht zutreffen. aber in zwei jahren gibts neue prozessoren, verteiltetes rechnen für jeden und so weiter. und schon knackt man passwörter in 2 stunden für die man früher jahrhunderte gebraucht hat.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Seite ist immer up-to-date. mein altes WoWpasswort war vor zwei jahren Stark, heute ist es schlecht.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Wow danke für die tipps. Mein voriges passwort war schwach und jetzt hab ich es zu einem starken umgewandelt, 
dass sogar 100 Punkte bekommen hat.^^


----------



## Destilatus (14. Dezember 2009)

Simulation eines Hybrid-Passwortcrackers:

Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 34'503'810'620'682'460'132'347'976'462'682


Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 1'094'108'657'429'048'076 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde) 

Naja ich denke mein Account ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Dezember 2009)

Qualität des Passworts in Punkten  	Schwellwert >= 80  	90
Simulation eines Hybrid-Passwortcrackers:
Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 1'886'758'877'226'498
Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 60 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde)

EDIT: nach dem Resultat hab ich das Pw bisschen abgeändert...

Qualität des Passworts in Punkten  	Schwellwert >= 80  	100
Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 33'640'914'512'056'094'617'076'729'124'287'760
Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 1'066'746'401'320'906'095'164 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde) 


finde ich schon besser^^


----------



## Stancer (14. Dezember 2009)

Der Guide ist zwar gut gemeint aber selbst wenn man sich an diese Regeln hält 

--> Das grösste Sicherheitsrisiko sitzt vor dem PC !!!!

Was tun wohl Menschen, die sich derart komplizierte Passwörter ausdenken ? Richtig, sie schreiben sie auf, am besten noch in einem Word Dokument auf dem Desktop abgelegt und dann immer fein kopieren-einfügen.

Die Zeiten die ein Hacktool zum knacken braucht sind übrigens relativ. Bei der Brute force Methode geht der Rechner zufällig alle möglichen Kombinationen durch. Wenn man Pech hat trifft das Hack-Tool bereits beim ersten Versuch das richtige Password, ist zwar äußerst unwahrscheinlich aber möglich. Mit Glück ist es aber auch erst die letzte Kombination. Ausserdem wird bei sowas immer nur von 1 Rechner ausgegangen. Hacker sind aber auch nicht blöd und nutzen mehrere Rechner um Passwörter zu knacken. Durch Botnetze geht das dann recht fix.


----------



## Destilatus (14. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der Guide ist zwar gut gemeint aber selbst wenn man sich an diese Regeln hält
> 
> --> Das grösste Sicherheitsrisiko sitzt vor dem PC !!!!
> 
> Was tun wohl Menschen, die sich derart komplizierte Passwörter ausdenken ? Richtig, sie schreiben sie auf, am besten noch in einem Word Dokument auf dem Desktop abgelegt und dann immer fein kopieren-einfügen.




Also meins steht aufm Zettel was unter meinem Mauspad liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und ja das kann ich hier sagen, kommt ja eh keiner in meine Wohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der Guide ist zwar gut gemeint aber selbst wenn man sich an diese Regeln hält
> 
> --> Das grösste Sicherheitsrisiko sitzt vor dem PC !!!!
> 
> Was tun wohl Menschen, die sich derart komplizierte Passwörter ausdenken ? Richtig, sie schreiben sie auf, am besten noch in einem Word Dokument auf dem Desktop abgelegt und dann immer fein kopieren-einfügen.



was steht bei mir im guide?



> Desweiteren sollte man beachten, keine eigenen Daten als Passwort zu nutzen. Fürth1986 wäre erkennbar, dass jemand vermutlich in diesem jahr in dieser Stadt geboren wurde. *Die Passwörter auch nie, niemals niemals nie auf dem PC speichern.*



edit: was nützt der beste guide, wenn er bald hier verschwindet...


----------



## Stancer (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiss, ich wollte es nur nochmal extra betonen. Dies ist eigentlich der wichtigste Punkt und geht in dem Satz ein wenig unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ich wollte es nur nochmal extra betonen. Dies ist eigentlich der wichtigste Punkt und geht in dem Satz ein wenig unter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ok, stimmt, hebe ihn hervor.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich empfehle für sichere Passwörter, ohne selbst drüber nachdenken zu müssen übrigens dieses Tool:
http://www.gaijin.at/olspwgen.php


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bezweifle dass es überhaupt einen Fall gibt, in dem der Hacker das Passwort "geraten" oder eben durch probieren geknackt hat.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass es überhaupt einen Fall gibt, in dem der Hacker das Passwort "geraten" oder eben durch probieren geknackt hat.


Doch... vielleicht nicht unbedingt bei WoW, aber bei einem Chat bei dem ich früher war war die Ratequote leider sehr hoch. Erstaunlich, wie viele Leute das Passwort "Passwort" hatten :X


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

naja soll ein guide für passworte sein^^ und net nur für wow-passworte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zum raten eines passwortes. stimmt, es kommt eher selten/garnicht vor, aber wenn es vorkommt, pech gehabt.


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir immer Sätze für mein PW und nehme nur die Zahlen und Anfangsbuchstaben, z.B. "Mit 30 Jahren spiele ich seit 4 Jahren WoW" -> M30Jsis4JW ... Nein, das ist nicht mein Paßtwort, ihr müßt es also nicht versuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du wirst ja wohl auch kaum "Lillyan" als WoW-Accoutnamen haben und dann noch zusätzlich Dein PW in ein Forum schreiben, in dem Du Mod bist ^^



Tikume schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass es überhaupt einen Fall gibt, in dem der Hacker das Passwort "geraten" oder eben durch probieren geknackt hat.


Ein Freund von mir wollte mal wissen, wie gut die Sicherheitsabfrage seiner E-Mail-Adresse funktioniert. Die Frage war: "Welche Schlagzeugmarke spiele ich?". Die einzige Schlagzeugmarke, die ich kenne ist "Yamaha", also eingegeben und *TSCHING* schon hatt ich Zugriff auf seinen E-Mail-Account.
Manchmal kommt man einfacher an Passwörter ran als man denkt. Es gibt auch viele Leute, die den Namen ihres Partners als Passwort nutzen, oft gefolgt von 123, ist manchmal wirklich recht simpel rauszufinden.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Doch... vielleicht nicht unbedingt bei WoW, aber bei einem Chat bei dem ich früher war war die Ratequote leider sehr hoch. Erstaunlich, wie viele Leute das Passwort "Passwort" hatten :X


>.< OK das ist aber auch n epicfail^^


----------



## Stancer (14. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du wirst ja wohl auch kaum "Lillyan" als WoW-Accoutnamen haben und dann noch zusätzlich Dein PW in ein Forum schreiben, in dem Du Mod bist ^^
> 
> Ein Freund von mir wollte mal wissen, wie gut die Sicherheitsabfrage seiner E-Mail-Adresse funktioniert. Die Frage war: "Welche Schlagzeugmarke spiele ich?". Die einzige Schlagzeugmarke, die ich kenne ist "Yamaha", also eingegeben und *TSCHING* schon hatt ich Zugriff auf seinen E-Mail-Account.
> Manchmal kommt man einfacher an Passwörter ran als man denkt. Es gibt auch viele Leute, die den Namen ihres Partners als Passwort nutzen, oft gefolgt von 123, ist manchmal wirklich recht simpel rauszufinden.



Ja hab letztens erst nen Bericht über sowas gelesen. Mittlerweile machen sich die Hacker gar nicht mehr die Mühe und versuchen das Passwort selbst rauszufinden. Man muss nur mal schauen was Leute so von sich auf StudiVZ, Facebook etc. von sich preis geben. Dort kommt man dann an die email und kann dann mit der Sicherheitsabfrage die Passwort-Abfrage umgehen. Es ist erschreckend : Da nehmen Leute als Sicherheitsabfrage "Was war mein schönster Urlaub?" und schreiben gleichzeitig in ihr Facebook-Profil : "Mein schönster Urlaub war in der Karibik"


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Dezember 2009)

hmm, mein damaliges WoW Passwort hat ne 30 bekommen^^


----------



## vollmi (14. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Das Hackerprogramm fäng an mit *a* und geht es bis *z* und dann die zahlen *0* bis *9* durch. Findet es den richtigen Buchstaben fängt es bei der zweiten Stelle an usw. also z. B. aa, aab, aac etc.



Woher weiss denn das Hackprogramm das der erste Buchstabe jetzt der Richtige war? Das Programm welches gehackt werden soll wird ja wohl kaum einenn Hinweis geben.

mfG René


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

ich kenne den genaun ablauf auch nicht. doch wurde es mir von mehreren IT-lehrern und Kumepls so erklärt. welche genaun abläufe dort stattfinden kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. Dezember 2009)

oh ich muss mein pw ändern nur durch zwei ! und einem Großbuchstaben

werden aus 40 Punkten 100 ^^

Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 47'642'810'490'752'626'306'719
Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 1'510'743'610 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde) 


dauert ne weile ^^


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

*richt* hier richts nach sarkasmus?^^

das war nur ne anleitung bzw. eine hilfe. du willst wahrscheinlich mit deinem satz sagen: "scheisse bleibt scheisse, auch wenns ein schirmchen hat". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe das "auto 1984" beispiel genommen weil man daran schön sehen kann wie man sich etwas merken kann, was verwirrent aussieht.


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

Sicheres Passwort? 


1234, Passwörter werden sowieso nie geknackt, höchstens gestohlen :O


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Sicheres Passwort?
> 
> 
> 1234, Passwörter werden sowieso nie geknackt, höchstens gestohlen :O



öhm....


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> öhm....



Nicht ernst nehmen... Ich wollte damit sagen das kein 30 Zeichen PW gegen einen Keylogger hilft.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nicht ernst nehmen... Ich wollte damit sagen das kein 30 Zeichen PW gegen einen Keylogger hilft.



ein keylogger is auch was anderes, der schaut unter anderem den cache an. da hilft auch keine virtuelle tastatur... warum fällt mir grad der typ von der rpc08 ein... kaspersky,kaspersky,kaspersky,kaspersky,kaspersky *schauder* was ich sagen wollte, hacken und keyloggen sind ja zwei unterschiedliche sachn^^


----------



## Arosk (14. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ein keylogger is auch was anderes, der schaut unter anderem den cache an. da hilft auch keine virtuelle tastatur... warum fällt mir grad der typ von der rpc08 ein... kaspersky,kaspersky,kaspersky,kaspersky,kaspersky *schauder* was ich sagen wollte, hacken und keyloggen sind ja zwei unterschiedliche sachn^^



Stimmt schon, aber wer hackt heute schon PWs? Phisihing und Keylogger sind doch um einiges einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Schon klar, das man mit hacken schneller an ein bestimmtes PW kommt. Aber wenn es um Spiele Accounts geht, wird da nicht gehackt.


----------



## Tikume (14. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir wollte mal wissen, wie gut die Sicherheitsabfrage seiner E-Mail-Adresse funktioniert. Die Frage war: "Welche Schlagzeugmarke spiele ich?". Die einzige Schlagzeugmarke, die ich kenne ist "Yamaha", also eingegeben und *TSCHING* schon hatt ich Zugriff auf seinen E-Mail-Account.
> Manchmal kommt man einfacher an Passwörter ran als man denkt. Es gibt auch viele Leute, die den Namen ihres Partners als Passwort nutzen, oft gefolgt von 123, ist manchmal wirklich recht simpel rauszufinden.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Engineering


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_Engineering


Genau aus diesem Grund muss man die Leute drillen nie, nie, nie, nie, niemals nie irgendwelche internen Daten oder Passwörter rauszugeben, mit denen auch nur annähernd Missbrauch betrieben werden könnte.
Beim oben beschriebenen Fall hingegen kam er zu mir und sass neben mir, als ich ihm zeigte, wie einfach ich auf seinen Mail-Account zugreifen kann ^^ Ich gebe zu, damit hatte ich selbst nicht gerechnet, aber lustig wars auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

zur geheimfrage ein tipp! Eine falsche/andere Antwort.

Bsp. "Wo war dein schönster Urlaub" Antwort -> Porsche "Wie hieß dein erstes Haustier" Antwort "Baden-Baden"


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Hmm hab mein Passwort auch mal aufgerüstet (nachdem es nur 60 Punkte hatte)...zwei simple Sonderzeichen eingesetzt und jeweils einen Kleinbuchstaben durch Großbuchstaben ersetzt...



> Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 13'056'725'549'212'152'289'552'081'538
> 
> Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 414'026'051'154'622 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde)



Beat this shit!


----------



## Stancer (14. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund muss man die Leute drillen nie, nie, nie, nie, niemals nie irgendwelche internen Daten oder Passwörter rauszugeben, mit denen auch nur annähernd Missbrauch betrieben werden könnte.
> Beim oben beschriebenen Fall hingegen kam er zu mir und sass neben mir, als ich ihm zeigte, wie einfach ich auf seinen Mail-Account zugreifen kann ^^ Ich gebe zu, damit hatte ich selbst nicht gerechnet, aber lustig wars auf alle Fälle.




Ja und meistens ist es sogar so, das viele für alles das gleiche Passwort nehmen. D.h. hab ich das Passwort von dem Email Account komm ich auch mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit an andere Dinge. Z.b. kann ich mir dann bei ebay mir mein Passwort zuschicken lassen, logge mich dann bei Ebay ein und kauf einfach ein paar Dinge !

Der eigentliche Besitzer muss dann erstmal beweisen, das er nicht geboten hat, sondern sein Account missbraucht wurde. Normal sagt der Verkäufer "ok kann passieren", nicht aber wenn Hacker = Verkäufer ist !


----------



## vollmi (14. Dezember 2009)

> Woher weiss denn das Hackprogramm das der erste Buchstabe jetzt der Richtige war? Das Programm welches gehackt werden soll wird ja wohl kaum einen Hinweis geben.





Topperharly schrieb:


> ich kenne den genaun ablauf auch nicht. doch wurde es mir von mehreren IT-lehrern und Kumepls so erklärt. welche genaun abläufe dort stattfinden kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.



Wenn das wirklich so ginge, würde selbst ein 100 Stelliges Passwort mit Sonderzeichen und gross/kleinschreiben keine 10 Sekunden standhalten.

Ein einigermassen aktueller PC kann in einer Zehntelsekunde locker sämtliche Buchstaben, Sonderzeichen in allen Varianten ausprobieren und hätte damit auch ein riesen Passwort in kürzester Zeit geknackt.

mfG René


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so ginge, würde selbst ein 100 Stelliges Passwort mit Sonderzeichen und gross/kleinschreiben keine 10 Sekunden standhalten.
> 
> Ein einigermassen aktueller PC kann in einer Zehntelsekunde locker sämtliche Buchstaben, Sonderzeichen in allen Varianten ausprobieren und hätte damit auch ein riesen Passwort in kürzester Zeit geknackt.
> 
> mfG René


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brute-Force-Methode
Das pure Ausprobieren von Kombinationen ist unfassbar langwierig, eine Kosten"berechnung" wäre hier gemacht
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...asswort+knacken

Du musst überlegen, dass es hier um Abermilliarden von Zeichenkombinationen geht, bei meinem Passwort ginge die reine Versuchsanzahl laut dbb in die Region von Quitrilliarden...damit wäre ein normaler Computer ewig lange beschäftigt.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hmm hab mein Passwort auch mal aufgerüstet (nachdem es nur 60 Punkte hatte)...zwei simple Sonderzeichen eingesetzt und jeweils einen Kleinbuchstaben durch Großbuchstaben ersetzt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 122'850'730'692'537'140'892'395'535'191'042
Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 3'895'571'115'313'836'279 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde)


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Beat this shit!
> 
> 
> Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 122'850'730'692'537'140'892'395'535'191'042
> Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 3'895'571'115'313'836'279 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde)


Verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (14. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du musst überlegen, dass es hier um Abermilliarden von Zeichenkombinationen geht, bei meinem Passwort ginge die reine Versuchsanzahl laut dbb in die Region von Quitrilliarden...damit wäre ein normaler Computer ewig lange beschäftigt.



Mir gings ja auch eher um das Beispiel des TE:


Topperharly schrieb:


> Hacker benutzen eine Datenbank von Wörtern, dort sehen Millionen davon drinn. Oder man geht anders vor. D*as Hackerprogramm fäng an mit a und geht es bis z und dann die zahlen 0 bis 9 durch. Findet es den richtigen Buchstaben fängt es bei der zweiten Stelle an usw. also z. B. aa, aab, aac etc.*



Eine normale Bruteforce Methode hätte wohl selbst mit Wörterbuch im Hintergrund für das Passwort "%Auto" genau gleichlange wie für das passwort "6*ç?A" Weil es eben nicht einfach Buchstabe für Buchstabe durchprobieren kann sondern angefangen mit einem Buchstaben bis zu unendlich vielen Zeichen in jeder erdenklichen Konstellation ausprobieren müsste. Das Bruteforceproggi würde nicht bemerken wenn es dem richtigen Passwort näher kommt. Wie denn auch?


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

Ein vernünftiger Passwortserver sperrt Dich sowieso nach 3 Versuchen für ein paar Sekunden, alleine aus diesem Grund würds schon recht lange dauern. Ausserdem würde er Dich vermutlich bei ner gewissen Anzahl Versuche in ner gewissen Zeit komplett sperren, also müsste man schon ein recht grosses Clusternetz an PCs haben, damit sich ein solcher Angriff lohnt.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

cool, meijn Pw ist 100/100^^


----------



## Mayestic (17. Dezember 2009)

zum erstellen eines sicheren Passwort einfach mal ein Worddokument öffnen und mit der Stirn mehrmals über die Tastatur rollen. Fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten würde ich ja auch den Authentikator bevorzugen. 6,99€ hin oder her. Das wäre es mir wert wenn ich ne KK hätte um ihn zu bestellen. Wayne Kernhundwelpe.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (17. Dezember 2009)

Qualität des Passworts in Punkten  	Schwellwert >= 80  	100
Simulation eines Hybrid-Passwortcrackers:
Anzahl benötigte Versuche: 1'328'675'970'151'468'803'258'952'187'904

Ungefähre Zeit für Suche: 42'132'038'627'329'680 Jahr(e) (bei 1'000'000 Tests/Sekunde) 


wow mein WOW PW ist ja sicher^^


----------



## Zonalar (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich benutze generell Wörter,die es garnicht gibt, und füge sie aneinander. So dachte ich bis jetzt, sei mein Passwort relativ sicher. Doch als bei der Auswertung 0 rauskam, bin ich echt erschrocken. War halt alles klein geschrieben und ohne extrazeichen und zahlen.


----------



## EspCap (17. Dezember 2009)

Naja, das würde ich deswegen aber nicht unbedingt als unsicher bezeichnen. Nicht bei allen Logins kann man Sonderzeichen verwenden und so gut wie keine sind Case-sensitive.
Ein paar Zahlen sind aber ganz ratsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

